# Tac2Supply/outfitters



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Anybody have any experience with Tac2Outfitters?

I ordered a light two weeks ago which they promptly charged my credit card for, but I haven't heard a peep from them on the status of my order. I've called a few times and left messages, Nothing.

Are these guys still in business? Are they just slow in responding?

I'm wondering if I should cancel the charge and go elsewhere


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I just bought 2 Whelen Mini Justices (nearly $1000 sale) and I didn't have any problems. They had to wait for the lights I ordered to be shipped by Whelen, so it took a while, but I never had any communication problem. I always communicated by email. Perhaps you could try that?? Lights also came packaged very nicely, aka lots of bubbly packing stuff to protect the lights.

I dealt with Mike.

[email protected]


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*order*

What did you order from them?


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

larryhd;710407 said:


> What did you order from them?


A Whelen Responder LP mini-bar.

I'm hearing Whelen is slow, but I have not received any notification of a backorder. I assumed that Tac2 would have at least some stock (maybe not - the last time I bought lights, I got them off-the-shelf from a truck accessory dealer. That was several years ago, so business practices may have changed).

I've only called so far, maybe I'll try e-mail next. I'm just a little frustrated by the lack of response so far. If I knew when to expect the light, I'd be able to plan. Right now I'm running on a wimpy little beacon I stole off my tractor


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

zztarg;710844 said:


> A Whelen Responder LP mini-bar.
> 
> I'm hearing Whelen is slow, but I have not received any notification of a backorder. I assumed that Tac2 would have at least some stock (maybe not - the last time I bought lights, I got them off-the-shelf from a truck accessory dealer. That was several years ago, so business practices may have changed).
> 
> I've only called so far, maybe I'll try e-mail next. I'm just a little frustrated by the lack of response so far. If I knew when to expect the light, I'd be able to plan. Right now I'm running on a wimpy little beacon I stole off my tractor


I'm waiting on the same thing from them and also left messages and sent messages with no response. Said they were back ordered too but thought last week. NO show. Not really excited about communication either since they have my 300 bucks since Dec 16


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Last night I tried the e-mail address MSS Mow provided above. They responded within a couple of hours on Sunday night. Their explanation was that they are buried from the holiday season and that Whelen shut down from Xmas to New Year's as well. They say they're expecting a shipment from Whelen this week and were very apologetic.

They *did not* say whether or not my order would be in that shipment, nor did they give me any information about how long after they receive the order that it will be shipped to me.

At the moment, I'm cautiously optimistic. It is a little frustrating that they are not too busy to process the payments, but they are too busy to respond to phone calls. Hopefully I'll be posting a glowing report in a week or so


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to hear you've had some communication with the folks at Tac2 Outfitters. I had sent him an email too just to let him know he had some upset customers that needed to hear from him. Glad he responded to your email.

Hopefully your light will arrive shortly!!


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*lightbar*

Whelen has been very behind it's been a problem with everyone


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

larryhd;712620 said:


> Whelen has been very behind it's been a problem with everyone


That may be true, but it has nothing to do with the communications issue.

I also have a problem with charging it through before it ships. You can bet I'll dispute the charge if I don't have the product before I get the bill! Many places don't charge the card until the product ships for exactly this reason.


----------



## Redsilv03 (Jan 12, 2009)

I ordered mine from www.galls.com/yahoo, some brand of aramark (service clothes) got nervous today when still didnt get any response about my Code 3 420 mini duel light bar. (its been 5 days) I was charged rate way so I called today and they said it is on backorder they will get next shipment on the 26th of January.... not to happy about that just because they did notify me or anything.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

there is a website elightbars.org where firefighters and police officers post about supplies. Tac 2 posts on there, and are well regarded. They do deal with the axitech brand primarily, while they sell Whelen, I would say they order it from the factory, when they receive an order.

With the economy, some of these businesses may not have the capital, and need the money upfront to place the order.

I think sometimes with the internet we become dependent on pointing and clicking and think a product will be at our doorstep next day.

In reality, it is probably best to call a particular vendor. If someone, can't answer their phone, I probably wouldn't place an order with them in the first place.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

I based my order on others input on here and the fact that Tac-2 showcases a Responder on their web page. I'm sure it could be set up so that if an item is not in stock or not easy to get because of the holidays the customer could be told that and given the option to order elsewhere instead of being charged immediately and then left to wait for weeks without an explanation. But then they would lose sales and thats not good for them. As a customer in need of a product I am willing to pay 300 bucks for when an 80 dollar part will suffice I expect at the very least good communication. I COULD stop payment on my credit card real fast and real easy but I haven't. I'm not really very hard to please but if I didn't answer my phone or return calls in a matter of minutes, I would be out of business.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

DODGE-BOY;713256 said:


> I based my order on others input on here and the fact that Tac-2 showcases a Responder on their web page. I'm sure it could be set up so that if an item is not in stock or not easy to get because of the holidays the customer could be told that and given the option to order elsewhere instead of being charged immediately and then left to wait for weeks without an explanation. But then they would lose sales and thats not good for them. As a customer in need of a product I am willing to pay 300 bucks for when an 80 dollar part will suffice I expect at the very least good communication. I COULD stop payment on my credit card real fast and real easy but I haven't. I'm not really very hard to please but if I didn't answer my phone or return calls in a matter of minutes, I would be out of business.


My thoughts exactly.

At the moment, I've been told that they're expecting an order from Whelen this week. I'm assuming that a) when this order comes in, that I'll be notified that it's now being shipped to me or b) that the order is delayed and I'll be updated on the expected arrival date. I'm currently operating under the assumption that they're aware of the customer service problem and are acting to correct it. If that turns out to be a bad assumption, I'll revise my opinion.

As to bam's comment on what's essentially cash flow - everyone in business has that problem. However, what your saying essentially means that whoever is being charged for product that does not yet exist is providing an interest-free loan to the middle man (I'm *not* suggesting that Tac-2 is doing this). That house-of-cards falls apart big-time if orders start getting canceled!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

vlsusa, sirennet, a big warhouse that has stuff in stock. you would of had your light 2-4 days after payment was recieved.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

ultimate plow;713434 said:


> vlsusa, sirennet, a big warhouse that has stuff in stock. you would of had your light 2-4 days after payment was recieved.


Thanks for the tip - I'll keep them in mind if the other deal falls through.


----------



## vikingfan (Jan 12, 2009)

I would cancel. A great site and awesome company to buy from is awdirect.com. I have ordered lots of equipment, including strobes, from AW Direct. Prompt delivery


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea, but you are probably just trying to sidetrack me cus your Vikings are out and my Steelers are still in! LOL


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

i just ran into the same problem with lshlights, i ordered last Friday, found out yesterday, that it will be another 10 days before they even receive the order to ship to me. Wish there was a way for these places to tell you if something is in stock when you order online. waiting 2 or 3 weeks for something is crazy.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

fordmstng66;713819 said:


> i just ran into the same problem with lshlights, i ordered last Friday, found out yesterday, that it will be another 10 days before they even receive the order to ship to me. Wish there was a way for these places to tell you if something is in stock when you order online. waiting 2 or 3 weeks for something is crazy.


There *ARE* ways to verify stock when ordering online. In fact, many places I do business with online will list the available stock along with the product. If you try to order something that's back ordered, they 1) warn you to make sure you're aware, 2) provide an anticipated ship date, 3) notify you if the ship date changes and 4) *DON'T CHARGE* until the product ships.

Some places will even 1) advise you of possible alternative products that are currently in stock and 2) advise you that if part of your order is backordered that you can wait for everything, or split the order and accept an extra shipping charge.

It's not that it can't be done - it IS done. This organization just doesn't do it.

As to canceling, I might be a fool, but I feel that there's a gentleman's "handshake" agreement that my product will arrive and ship this week. In this day and age, I still consider that important. I knew they were closed 12/25-1/5, so I knew (and accepted) that I wouldn't see anything right away. I also suspected that they would need to play a little "catch-up" after the holiday. That's fine - if it's a smallish outfit I'm happy to throw them a couple of bucks and I'm willing to be reasonable.

If hey don't hold up their end, I'll consider the agreement void (and me a fool - again) and will cancel and go to someone that wants my money - even if I pay a few extra $$.

Call me old-fashioned


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I had similar communication issues with this company. I placed an order for vertex LEDS from them about 2 months ago. I did not hear from them at all, but it went through on my credit card immediately. I emailed them with no response. The second email that I sent, they responded that my items were back ordered and would take a couple weeks. Two weeks went by and I emailed them again. It took them awhile to respond and said it would be a few more days before shipping. I finally did get my items, it just would have been nice if it was clear that they were NOT in stock and it would take longer than a few days.

On the flip side, I had purchased some vertex LEDS a few weeks before that from Ovedio Lights, and I got them within 2-3 days.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I ordered from them and then found out the item was backordered. They promptly helped out though and i cancelled my order for a whelen mini halogens..

They responded fast to the emails though.

I did just order Whelen Justice light bars... im going through a lot of crap right now since i still dont evne have an eta on ship date.

I ordered 2 whelen justice mini bars and a 50" justice fully loaded bar on 12-21-08... about 24 days later and i cant get any answers from the distributor or whelen. Im considering canceling over 2k in light bars and going elsewhere but after this long wait i cant take the risk of ordering somewhere else and waiting possibly longer.

Whelen states theyre 3+ weeks out on orders for justice bars, which is about the same time as liberty bars, go figure. I think this will be the last Whelen product we buy, we buy them for emergency and safety and they want to wait months to ship something out? screw that

in such a bad economy, every company is slow, manufacturing is down but theyre 3 weeks backed up? something is wrong with that situation.

Ill buy lower end products in the future, code 3 or soundoff if i can get them at a reasonable time for shipping.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;715305 said:


> in such a bad economy, every company is slow, manufacturing is down but theyre 3 weeks backed up? something is wrong with that situation.


Yes and no. Some companies see the downturn as an opportunity to attract new customers through outstanding customer service and excellent value. It's all in the management.

I went to a buffet dinner at a new restaurant for an awards ceremony the other night. Perfect opportunity for me to check out a new place and for them to impress about 100 new potential customers who live in the area - people in their market who would likely return. The selections they gave us were minimal, food was barely average, they ran out of food almost immediately. They're my pick to die off in another month or two. What a brain-dead stunt to save a few dollars.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Supply and Demand! So many people are Demanding those bars that they can't keep up on the supply. When they do they get caught up with their supplies being backed up also. I just talked to one of my contacts at Whelen and that's what's going on. That and Shipping woes.

He said that with the holidays, the weather and suppliers for the parts they've been hammered and can't help it and they're trying the best they can.

He said to try to hold on...they'll get'm out there. 

They had the same problem last year with the relay in the responder II led's... The parts were bad that they got and it sent them way back until they got the problem corrected and then they fired them out pretty quick.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

zztarg, I am sorry you are having a bad experience. However, I must say that I had nothing but a great experience from Tac-2, Mike was very helpful and I got my responder in a matter of days (back in early December). I would not hesitate to purchase from them again.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

bltp203;718870 said:


> zztarg, I am sorry you are having a bad experience. However, I must say that I had nothing but a great experience from Tac-2, Mike was very helpful and I got my responder in a matter of days (back in early December). I would not hesitate to purchase from them again.


Well, I'm glad someone has had a good experience - I wish it was me.

I sent them another e-mail, I made another phone call, nothing. No response. I'm now canceling my order and considering myself a fool for expecting good customer service.

I guess that they are perfectly content with their current customer base and see no need to attract new customers. It's good that some businesses are still doing well enough that blowing off potential customers is the right way to do business.

As I see it, this has *nothing* to do with delays from Whelen. Tac2 could contact me. They could respond to e-mail. They could return a phone message. They don't, and therefore I'll take my business to someone that actually wants/needs it.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

After 2 more weeks and nothing tp show for it I am quite aggravated myself. A buddy just ordered a new Responder from Fleet... something, on the 13th of Jan. and its already shipped. Mine was ordered on the 16th of Dec.and still nothing, no calls, no e-mails, nothing. PISS POOR SERVICE. Loaned out all my strobes and just had to go 24 hrs in a 7" storm without any lights on a Skidsteer. NOT GOOD. Was told it should be shipped not last week, but the week before. Will get a tracking number Monday morn or will cancel credit card. Bad thing is the owner is on here looking at this stuff and says nothing. I sent him a private message within minutes after seeing him post a comment on here to someone and still got no response.


----------



## BuckeyeSiteWork (Dec 23, 2008)

Not to add fuel to your fire, but I recieved my responder to day from fleet safety. I ordered it on the 13. amber linear leds, amber dome, mag mount. NICE LIGHT BAR!!!

P.S. Dodge-Boy installed the wings on the skidsteer plow yesterday, what a job! Plowed my back equipment lot...works great a real pusher now.

BRING ON THE SNOW


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

That seals it for me....no more Tac 2 orders from me.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's the latest. 

I canceled my order. That message they were able to respond to almost immediately.

Ok, so they can take orders right away, and they can cancel orders right away, but they can't communicate with customers by phone (at all, it appears) or by e-mail. Currently I hope that TAC2 Supply / TAC2 Outfitters is overjoyed with their decision to avoid civil communications. I tried - several times before my first post - they didn't.

Now they're slapping me around by deducting a $25 service fee - we'll see how that one works out - I'm ready to take this one on as well since a) they never had the product, b) they never shipped a product and c) they charged me immediately, even though they knew they were not shipping product. 

When my business took credit cards this practice was strictly forbidden by the term of the contract I had with the credit card company - I suspect their bank will come to the same conclusion. 

My conclusion - avoid TAC 2. There's lots of other places out there.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well thanks for the update, sounds like my issues with strobesnmore. Looks like Ill add Tac2 to the DO NOT BUY FROM list.

I have had nothing but a GREAT experiance dealing with www.sirennet.com. They have alot of stuff in stock, super friendly, always pick up the phone, and ship fast.

I hope things work out for you!!


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I now have my light - very cool!

Wednesday I called Strobes'n'more. *They answered the phone*!

I asked if they had the light in stock -- *they did*!

They said it was probably too late to ship it Wednesday, but that I should have it on Friday (tomorrow).

It arrived a day early!

I guess it *can* be done! (answering the phone and such).

Hopefully this means that Strobes is on the right path - Tac 2 is certainly on the wrong one.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

zztarg;724953 said:


> Here's the latest.
> 
> I canceled my order. That message they were able to respond to almost immediately.
> 
> ...


Here's my deal--I've been quiet this week giving him one more chance. This is my conversation with Mike after I filed a dispute with PAYPAL. Funny he answers his e-mail now. Said his mail was " all locked up". Called me Tues or Wed and told me his sob story about how Whelen was jacking him around. Told me I would receive a call today, Fri with either a tracking number or a refund. Guess what? NO CALL. These are his smart axx answers after not answering his phone 30-40 times per day Mon, Tues, not responding to messages left, or responding to e-mails. He wants to flip this around and make an issue out of my comments about not caring about what his terms are. What a low life loser. My credit card lit up for 699.00 as an honest customer on Dec 16, just wanting what I paid for. Tell me what you all think......

These are my original comments on PAYPAL that started the dispute process.

DODGE-BOY
Partial shipment was sent. Balance due of 299.00 plus shipping. Was told two weeks ago rest of order would be shipped that week. Refuses to answer phone, return messages left, or respond to e-mails. Other customers I am aware of are in same position. Need immediate refund or tracking number as I am in a difficult situation involving high liability operation of equipment without the safety equipment which I ordered from Tac-2 Supply in good faith. No communication, terrible customer service. Nearby friend just ordered same unit from competitor on Jan 13, 2009 and already has it in hand so excuses about waiting for mfg. are no good anymore. If you would just answer your phone like most responsible businesses this could be over.

From Seller - Tac 2 Outfitters
1/20/2009 15:19 PST

We have updated your order information accordingly, via our website system. We do not manufacturer these products and can not send you what the manufacture won't send us. You will not be receiving a full refund if that is what you are after. Now that you have filed a dispute, we can not send you a partial refund for the outstanding items.

Good day.

From Seller - Tac 2 Outfitters
1/20/2009 15:21 PST

We have updated your order information accordingly, via our website system. We do not manufacturer these products and can not send you what the manufacture won't send us. You will not be receiving a full refund if that is what you are after. Now that you have filed a dispute, we can not send you a partial refund for the outstanding items.

Good day.

From Buyer - DODGE-BOY
1/20/2009 17:56 PST

I don't know anything about your web site order status or updating or whatever and really don't care. No one implied that I wanted a full refund. The status of this transaction on PAYPAL shows a completed transaction. I asked for a refund of 299.00 plus shipping and I will get that or I will stop payment on my credit card and then we will all have a big mess. THIS COULD ALL BE AVOIDED IF YOU WOULD RESPOND TO MINE AND OTHERS INQUIRIES. YOU are the one not taking care of business in a responsible way and now you want to be a smart axx. If you can't get or don't have a product then don't take peoples money for weeks at a time and hide from them. If you are deciding how to handle this based on your knowledge of all the rules of PAYPAL and credit card/web purchase rules and what you can get away with think twice about jacking me around.

From Seller - Tac 2 Outfitters
1/21/2009 07:08 PST

Apparently you have not read the terms and conditions on our site that you agreed to at check out. That is your first issue. Second, there is no possible way for use to issue a partial refund now that you have started a dispute. You have disputed the entire transaction and thusly informed Paypal that you have received nothing. What you type here is between us and not viewed by Paypal at this level. So, to put it simply, you are holding all $699.52. We can not issue a partial refund through Paypal at this level.

So basically, you agreed to terms and conditions that you don't care about. There are plenty of notices that items can be backordered and will ship when available. We are not hiding from anyone. Read before you buy. We are not trying to get away with anything. A simple email to cancel the remainder of your order you have been honored. Otherwise, we will update you when your item ships. Please be clear, that you have admitted to not caring about the conditions you agreed to, which is to say the least, interesting that you would openly admit that in this forum.

Again, no partial refund can be issued as long as this dispute is open. You can always reopen the dispute if we turn out to be the cowards and scam artists you elate to.

From Buyer - DODGE-BOY
1/23/2009 19:44 PST

After calling me finally on Wed and telling me all your problems about not being able to get my product and apoligizing for the terrible service and lack of communication you PROMISED to call me today, Fri. and let me know the status of this situation. I again tried to be patient and understanding. NO PHONE CALL TODAY. I'm still without my product and you still have my money. You leave me no choice. I never have elated to a scam artist or coward until now, but that evidently is how you feel about yourself. SHOE FITS, WEAR IT.

As you can easily see I never asked for a full refund while trying to keep my Sho-Me unit too as he implies, only for the balance of my order or the balance of payment. He even has already charged me for the shipping of the Responder. According to PAYPAL rules if I cancel my dispute I can never open it again so I have to take it to a claim now since he refuses to refund my money.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like you need to also get your credit card company involved. Something must have happened with him and business.. he was a stand up guy but you did you best.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Now here it is 11:30 pm at night and he is responding to the PAYPAL e-mails, but can't answer the phone during the day. He responded to PAYPAL's request for info by giving PAYPAL a tracking number to show he shipped my product. Nice attempt to throw them off. Gave them the tracking number from Dec when he did a partial shipment. NICE!


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow - My saga pals in comparison to yours. 

Keep fighting the good fight - I know I will. Regardless of what happens we win. If this all motivates Tac 2 to clean up their act and make things right we all win. If you win credit card/paypal disputes we still win.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a news flash........ No contact from Tac-2 since last week. He might be a little upset. I called a local company today in Plain City, Ohio called Parr Public Safety and whata you know. Had many units in stock. 15.00 dollars more for unit and no shipping charges but I have it in my hand now. Other dealers never heard anything like the story tac-2 told me about getting products and they have no problem getting orders. Could it be maybe tac-2's account with Whelen is not what it should be? Again, not having product is no reason for taking someones money and then refusing to communicate with them.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

When I ordered my last light bar from sirennet and it was back ordered threw whelen THEY TOLD ME. I ordered it at 10PM at 9AM the next morning my phone was ringing. told them it was fine go ahead and process the order and send me what you have.

turned out about perfect. gave me the time to run all my wiring build the consul and install the other equipment, just as i was done BAM there was the light bar to top off the cake. and to make up for it sirennet sent my the light bar 2nd day air for the cost of ups ground.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

DODGE-BOY;728543 said:


> Now here it is 11:30 pm at night and he is responding to the PAYPAL e-mails, but can't answer the phone during the day. He responded to PAYPAL's request for info by giving PAYPAL a tracking number to show he shipped my product. Nice attempt to throw them off. Gave them the tracking number from Dec when he did a partial shipment. NICE!


By filing the dispute with Paypal, they assume that you did not receive any of your order. They have been sent the tracking number for the item you received and told that you have an item due or a credit. Now we can wait until Feb. to see what they determine.

Remember, I did offer you an additional Able 2 Luminator mini-bar to get you in service. Understandably, you wanted what you ordered, but an attempt was made.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there anyone else out money or product from Tac 2? 

or do I have only two complaints worthy of 2 pages on this site?

As for my account with Whelen:

I am bound by the requirements of the Rep for my region. He decides how I get my Whelen Products. If that source can not deliver, neither can I.

For those of you who are upset with the phone situation, it didn't seem to bother you to go to a website and enter your credit card number with out speaking to someone on the phone.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

...and agree to the terms and conditions.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike - Tac 2;732673 said:


> Is there anyone else out money or product from Tac 2?
> 
> or do I have only two complaints worthy of 2 pages on this site?
> 
> ...


Once again your comments reflect your attitude about all this. I guess you are right, its my fault I chose you to be an honest, competitive, reliable, responsible businessman who communicates well and does what he says he will do. I PICKED THE WRONG PLACE. You promised to call last Fri with an update....you still haven't called. The lack of product is not even the problem anymore. That was the problem back on Dec. 16th. Its unbelievable that you would toss the fact that you avoid 25-35 calls per day over a 3 day period back at me the customer by saying I shouldn't expect to be able to contact a company who advertises a phone number and regular business hours and has been unresponsive to other types of communication. Again, TOTALLY MY FAULT. I did attempt to call before placing my order and got no response. Should have known from that. Your arrogance on here and the one time I did hear from you is amazing.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike - Tac 2;732673 said:


> I am bound by the requirements of the Rep for my region. He decides how I get my Whelen Products. If that source can not deliver, neither can I. QUOTE]
> 
> As I posted earlier... Supply and Demand. If his Rep won't get the stuff available to him he can't get it out. Mikes a good guy and with him being at the mercy of his regional rep there's just so much he can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

He didn't send me anything to hold me over... I bought another 400 dollar bar also. As for my comments, I am only responding to his comments and have documentation to prove that all I say is true. If my comments were out of line I'm sure the moderators would address that. It is right here on this forum that I was steered toward ordering from tac-2 supply and I'm not the only one with this issue as you can see. This is info I would want to know also before I decided to do business with any company and I'm quite sure you would too. I'm glad your transaction(s) have gone well.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike - Tac 2;732721 said:


> ...and agree to the terms and conditions.


This little jab is obviously directed at me. I agree, the arrogance is amazing - I must admit your actual business practices are nothing like your advertising! I now know why you don't communicate - the more you talk, the sillier you sound!

As to the terms and conditions, I entered into those terms with the assumption that I would not be charged until the items were ready to ship. At the time, I had no indication that you were going to sit on my order and just make excuses. I had no indication that you would be unavaiable after you received the order. Therefore, I had no reason to believe that cancelation would be necessary - I expected that if the order didn't ship, I wouldn't be charged and there would be no problem.

Everything changed when you charged for merchandise you didn't have and then became non-responsive.

Why not make yourself a hero and make things right on this public forum? It will set people's minds at ease and maybe result in more business for you. After all, if you only have a problem with two customers it's not a big deal. Of course, if we're two of the vocal ones with many more on the sidelines that might be a different matter.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Pirsch;732788
As I posted earlier... Supply and Demand. If his Rep won't get the stuff available to him he can't get it out. Mikes a good guy and with him being at the mercy of his regional rep there's just so much he can do.
[/QUOTE said:


> Again, the problem with Tac 2 goes deeper than "supply and demand." Clearly, this is NOT a case of supply and demand because other distributors have supply and are able to deliver it to customers in a timely manner. I've already proven that.
> 
> This is a case of Tac 2 not having a supply, and not informing their customers of their supply problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

zztarg;733172 said:


> This little jab is obviously directed at me. I agree, the arrogance is amazing - I must admit your actual business practices are nothing like your advertising! I now know why you don't communicate - the more you talk, the sillier you sound!
> 
> As to the terms and conditions, I entered into those terms with the assumption that I would not be charged until the items were ready to ship. At the time, I had no indication that you were going to sit on my order and just make excuses. I had no indication that you would be unavaiable after you received the order. Therefore, I had no reason to believe that cancelation would be necessary - I expected that if the order didn't ship, I wouldn't be charged and there would be no problem.
> 
> ...


Ok, let me go out on a limb here and ask how I can make things right. You received a refund right? Dodge will as well, in about a month when Paypal gets done with their "investigation". I can not access the transaction once a dispute is filed, I already tried.

On another note, everyone should please use caution when referring to my supply and sources. If you continue to post misleading information, we will have some issues. I do not get my products from the same sources as the other sellers. That was already explained.

Customers are charged because I have run into too may who end up declined when it is time to ship. Further, it is clearly posted on my site that backorders occur and are automatically shipped when available. Sometimes, for example, when I place dropship orders, my suppliers won't even tell ME when they are out of stock. That's a fun time.

I was told that these beacons were coming in, and that they were coming in again, and TO THIS DAY I HAVE NOT RECEIVED ANY AMBER RESPONDERS, ONLY RED. I can get all the Mini-Justices you want, but no Responders. The latest is that they have shipped from W and I should have them by Friday. Thanks, now that most of my orders for them have been canceled, but there will be more....


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike - Tac 2;733851 said:


> Ok, let me go out on a limb here and ask how I can make things right. You received a refund right? Dodge will as well, in about a month when Paypal gets done with their "investigation". I can not access the transaction once a dispute is filed, I already tried.
> 
> On another note, everyone should please use caution when referring to my supply and sources. If you continue to post misleading information, we will have some issues. I do not get my products from the same sources as the other sellers. That was already explained.
> 
> ...


Well, I can't speak for all, but from my point of view refunding the $25 cancellation fee will avoid me having to dispute that part of the charge and will gain a posting that you at least ended up doing the right thing.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

sounds like mike is threatening legal actions because you are not happy with his service. there are no grounds for this. its public opinion not libel or slander. you have his money, and he does not have his product. In my opinion it has been of bad business practice for you to not communicate with your customers.

The only online retailer I deal with is Sirennet and that is because I lived 10 min from there store and knew almost everyone by name. I don't buy from people I don't know for this reason.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

murphyslaw;733962 said:


> sounds like mike is threatening legal actions because you are not happy with his service. there are no grounds for this. its public opinion not libel or slander.


There are plenty of grounds when misleading or inaccurate information is posted about my sources for equipment and/or account status with my vendors. Nice spin though.

Aside from that, this issue is really going no where. I have no issue with people who have actual business with me posting there comments, whether positive or negative. Everyone else seems to be just looking for attention. I highly doubt this thread is going to drastically reduce my business, but I could be wrong. For the communication issues, I apologize; but I stand behind my policies. They were created for a reason. <free opportunity>

This has been a great learning experience and once again, I was told by someone very wise about these boards and I choose not to follow their advice. My bad.

I will refrain from contributing an further on this thread, as I said it is going no where. Unless of course improper or misleading information is posted.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

murphyslaw;733962 said:


> sounds like mike is threatening legal actions because you are not happy with his service. there are no grounds for this. its public opinion not libel or slander. you have his money, and he does not have his product. In my opinion it has been of bad business practice for you to not communicate with your customers.
> 
> The only online retailer I deal with is Sirennet and that is because I lived 10 min from there store and knew almost everyone by name. I don't buy from people I don't know for this reason.


Yes, that's how I interpret his e-mail and it really doesn't intimidate me (I happen to sleep with a lawyer). You're right, nothing here rises to the level of libel or slander and both of these are insanely difficult to prove in court anyway. I understand that he's upset about the bad press - I would be too. If the facts are different that what's on the postings, he's welcome to rebut.

My comments, specifically, either describe things that actually happened to me or interpret things posted on this thread.

I really dont mind if he hates me personally (even though he really doesn't know me). In fact, I'm really, really hoping that he does the right thing from a business perspective (from a personal perspective I don't care if he has me on his dartboard).


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am not at all upset about the bad press, please by all means keep it accurate and keep it coming. These discussions are very healthy.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

zztarg;734127 said:


> (I happen to sleep with a lawyer).
> .


I don't sleep with one, but any time I get a letter I just hand it over to the the Alaska AG's office and let them handle it. Being a servant of the state, threw the dept. of public safety has its benefits. I have been "sued" many times and never cost me a dime, I have also yet to have a judgment placed against me....


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mike - Tac 2;732673 said:


> For those of you who are upset with the phone situation, it didn't seem to bother you to go to a website and enter your credit card number with out speaking to someone on the phone.


It is an eye openner the tone that Tac2 takes when legitimate issues are raised about poor communication from their company. Anything other than a concillatory tone is just unacceptable in today's economy. You would think a business owner would attempt to correct a problem, not brow beat a customer when there is a complaint made. Wow....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

sabres07;734559 said:


> It is an eye openner the tone that Tac2 takes when legitimate issues are raised about poor communication from their company. Anything other than a concillatory tone is just unacceptable in today's economy. You would think a business owner would attempt to correct a problem, not brow beat a customer when there is a complaint made. Wow....


Well said and I agree completely. He acts the same way as lou from strobesnmore about issues like this. reason why I wont shop there either.

sirennet.com is making good money from me though!


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new lightbar, and I'd just like to say thanks to Mike from Tac-2 for steering me in the right direction. (AWAY FROM TAC-2) Not too interested in poor communication.

THANKS MIKE!!!!!


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Dodgeboy,

Did you get your money back?


----------



## fetcho (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike, 
Its been two months since I ordered my LED fog lights from you, were on email #12 now and ive called 26 times SINCE I told you to cancel my "backordered" LED fogs, on August 13th and nobody ever answers.

*Ive never ONCE gotten a return call or a response to any of my emails. *

You have my money, you owe me my money. Ive been completely fair and patient since day 1, this is out of control.

August 13th my order was cancelled. *Its September 9th, nearly a month and I still have not gotten my refund.* She even said it would be quicker since I paid via Paypal, not to mention she said she would call me back in a day or two and its been nearly a month.

Whats your explanation for the lack of refund, never answering your phones, or returning emails and voicemails?

Fetcho


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The saga continues. I hope you get the issue resolved. Sounds like you have been very fair.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

there are jerks like this guy ALL OVER...

as a observer i wouldn't order toilet paper from this ****** bag.......he has shown his stripes here as a arrogant, unfriendly, jerk. 


BUYER BEWARE WHEN YOU BARGIN SHOP........go to a source that has good reviews BY PEOPLE YOU KNOW......


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

*Just the norm*



fetcho;803046 said:


> Mike,
> Its been two months since I ordered my LED fog lights from you, were on email #12 now and ive called 26 times SINCE I told you to cancel my "backordered" LED fogs, on August 13th and nobody ever answers.
> 
> *Ive never ONCE gotten a return call or a response to any of my emails. *
> ...


Sounds like you're getting the usual speedy service! Soon their customer relations team may start insulting and threatening you! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i doubt that guy has the stones to come back in here and make himself look like an even bigger arse that he already did..

but you can;t fix stupid...so i may be wrong.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

To answer his question way back when.... YES I did get my money back from my credit card company. As for his assertion that this would probably not have any effect on his business........guess the answer lies in these pages. Didn't think I was that hard to work with.


----------



## SilverTrucker (Sep 10, 2004)

*Same problem...*

I wish I would have read this post before buying from Tac 2. I've had the same problem...Tac 2 took my money right away & never followed through with delivery. No response from many emails & phone messages (they don't answer their phone) ...nothing! I consider it a crime when a company avoids their customers once they've taken their money & don't deliver the goods. Now, their numbers are disconnected & their website is unavailable. Coincidence?? Mike & Danielle from Tac2 are criminals...Don't ever deal with them!!!


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

A lot of people don't like American Express but I pay for everything humanly possible with mine, including a 40,000 dollar salt order, cause anything can happen in transit, to the company you paid, or other ways to lose out. They have always stood by everything I purchased including a disagreement with WAL-MART. I won. They refunded my money even though Wal-Mart contested it. Wasn't any doubt in my mind this guy at Tac2Supply was a flake. Even though Paypal tried to jack me around, I had him by the you know what cause I used AMEX. Sorry you didn't read this sooner too.


----------



## SilverTrucker (Sep 10, 2004)

Since I wasn't getting anywhere with Tac2, including countless phone messages, emails, & faxes, I decided to dispute the transaction on my credit card. I figured it was an isolated case until I read this post & found out they scammed others using the same exact lines. They fool people with a fancy website and process your order quickly (take your money that is). These people are crooks & give internet commerce a bad name. Shame on you Tac2!


----------



## lad62dder (Nov 3, 2009)

*tac 2*

i understand this is a plowing site. but i am a volunteer ff from ny who has just had the same problem with tac2. no response to phone calls, emails,now the site is down and the numbers are disconnected. again in understand this is a plowing website. and i apologize if i upset anyone for posting here. but i happened to find this forum while looking for info on tac 2. this is absurd. they are criminals. My gf ordered the light for me on Sep 22. and i have seen or heard nothing. Again i apologize if i upset anyone for posting on here.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

What a shame!!!


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

lad62dder;850055 said:


> i understand this is a plowing site. but i am a volunteer ff from ny who has just had the same problem with tac2. no response to phone calls, emails,now the site is down and the numbers are disconnected. again in understand this is a plowing website. and i apologize if i upset anyone for posting here. but i happened to find this forum while looking for info on tac 2. this is absurd. they are criminals. My gf ordered the light for me on Sep 22. and i have seen or heard nothing. Again i apologize if i upset anyone for posting on here.


Hopefully you paid with a credit card and you can stop payment. Do it fast, sounds like this piece of crap has bailed. Guy needs a good ole hillbilly aXX whoopin. At least the credit card companies have some rights with the bank he was using and they will go after him then.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Mike Jones 
348 S. US 23 Harrisville, MI 48740 
Tel No: ( 989 ) 724-5775 
Email: Contact this Business 
Web Site: http://www.tac2outfitters.com 
Map: Click Here Refer: Share this business 
Click for Tac 2 Outfitters Company Details

List: Companies in Michigan List: Harrisville Michigan Businesses


----------



## SilverTrucker (Sep 10, 2004)

These punks from Tac2, Mike & Danielle, have taught me a good lesson...I'll do my homework before buying anything online again. I've purchased several warning lights from reputable sites in the past and have been very pleased. I found a light on the Tac2 site for a really good price compared to other sites...but I "paid the price" for thinking I was getting a good deal. They took my money right away & I waited patiently...the only thing they gave me in return was alot of stress & frustration. If I only knew then what I know now. Hopefully they don't resurface as a different company in the future...I'll be watching for them. My fight isn't over yet Tac2! :angry:


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

tymusic


----------

